# Funny Farm! This game is driving me mental!



## xsparkage (Feb 4, 2007)

i found this game tonight called funny farm-

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi

its the most addicting brain challenging game i have ever gotten addicted to! you all should start playing it and then help me out on the parts im completely stumped on.. hehe :]


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2007)

Gosh, I hate to ask this question at the risk of looking stupid. What is this game about?  What am I suppose to be guessing?


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 4, 2007)

well, first you guess what is on the farm, then things branch out and you guess what things have to do with the first thing.

for example, for on the farm you might guess cow. from cow, 4 boxes branch out, and you have to guess what those have to do with cow. its not what you think though. so from cow, you can get cowboy, mad cow, holy cow.. get what i mean? :]


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 4, 2007)

ok i'm on here....... grrrrrr lol


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 4, 2007)

What the f*%@ is the word coming off of chicken???? it's 3 letters and it's making me insane!

PS: Thanks for this. I like the game!


----------



## ben (Feb 4, 2007)

hen
egg
???


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 4, 2007)

i should have mentioned: it's not hen or egg, nor is it directly related to those words. I also tried "pen" and "leg" which, i realize, are stretches, but they were not correct either.


----------



## ben (Feb 4, 2007)

o, kfc


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh my god, this is hard!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_o, kfc_

 
Daaamn!  Poor chickens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't get the game to work.  It keeps telling me there is too much traffic on the site.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 4, 2007)

it's so much fun!!! But I'm blocked...can't go any further! Too bad we can't all play together!!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 4, 2007)

hahaha i got my family hooked on this game & it's driving us crazy!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 5, 2007)

this is hard!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, so you got me and my DH hooked, but damn girl, it's hard!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

This is hard =(

But I <3 it anyway


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_o, kfc_

 
It is KFC! hehe

We can play together

Just go to "save game" and it gives you a link to post! so we can just do 1

you can merge them... we should start a specktra one
This is what I have so far

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## labwom (Feb 5, 2007)

How did you start on baseball?


----------



## labwom (Feb 5, 2007)

Nevermind, im retared. how far as eveyone gotten so far? I have like 6 sqares and im going crazy!


----------



## Holly (Feb 5, 2007)

this is hard! im stumpd for now, but ive gotten this far

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...md=guess&guess=+
maybe ill be able to think of more when i get home from work tomorrow


----------



## Shawna (Feb 5, 2007)

I added a bunch on the religion topic for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great idea to save it.
And some on the magician page


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*













































































* 
*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

the first word i typed was tractor.. and it was there!!! hahah


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

Update- this is addictive!

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## labwom (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok my brother sent me a link to a winning game. I glanced at it but I want to keep playing it! I don't want to just post it and ruin it for everyone so if you want it, let me know!


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's mine:

*http://tinyurl.com/yskfe2

*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Here's mine:

*http://tinyurl.com/yskfe2

*_

 
i only added like.. one but i used yours

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state=njpjldmaaaaibdehdbialbkakcibccbdamhdic  echbafaefiddagcablbcgkfceaaopibodopjcmeaaihaiipaao  baabhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa&style=dfx  vxxwnztxovgqcswpxoeupscfaawbrbxyxvawgzvdvzvdapwdrw  pwduqdqupfyyzvgideh&i=3&j=4&cmd=guess&guess=+


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 5, 2007)

I got one more, ugh it's so hard!
http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state=njpjldmaaaaibdehdbialbkakckbccbdamhdic  echbafaefiddagcablbcgkfceaaopibodopjcmeaaihaijpaao  baabhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa&style=ziy  xxshygrdozmpqrcycpgzostgcbvhrbtyhravnayavsvywvpdsp  rtmtngqutezzzscejih&i=2&j=1&cmd=guess&guess=+


----------



## Holly (Feb 5, 2007)

I added a few more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

One more

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state=njpjldmaaaaibdehdbialdkakckbccbdamhdic  echbafaefiddagcablbcgkfceaaopibodopjcmeaaihaijpaao  baabhaaaaaaeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa&style=xbx  xwrvndtyzpkrwotmcweqruahdjuauazdxayzjaufyxvzytrfvu  stetokuvpebzerlecjx&i=3&j=1&cmd=guess&guess=+


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

i added a bunch more

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

Yay I finally got some!
funny farm


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Yay I finally got some!
ooo ooo cocktials is a category! I like it!_

 
your link doesnt work bernadette


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

Gah this better work


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Eeeep we've almost unlocked all the squares!

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+

come on Speckrettes!


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

eee we're gettin there

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+
im so addicted


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

ALL SQUARES UNLOCKED!! I had to use a lot of spell check... specktrettes unite!


http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 6, 2007)

hahahhaha im glad you all got so addicted! :]


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

I just added a bit. This should be the latest combined with the ones on here so use this one


----------



## JJones (Feb 6, 2007)

---


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

tried again got a few more here


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm stuck


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a wild and passionate love-hate relationship with this game! I'm trying my damndest not to get help (though I don't mind sharing my results with ya'll- but you've sailed past me, now!). 

I keep getting stuck and then I'll look to your boards for help with one piece, but I find I'm coming back more and more!

ARGH! This game is sending me right to the Funny Farm, indeed!

*jen


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 7, 2007)

i only got a couple :|

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 7, 2007)

this is so much fun...my friend and i have been playing at night...while IMing each other. We live 4 states away from each other.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm totally stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 8, 2007)

same here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine, anyhow...

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## sharyn (Feb 8, 2007)

I only got 4 or 5...

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state=nnpjpdpamknldlpppdjjldkmpoofglhhgphhip  mdphopbfhpdlhoohnpdchpfcngmopibopppncmgeiphalnpplo  fdolppphaaaehppbmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa&style=aiv  cdzzozavotesxturbpanvstzibqettvwcswtlzueasubgumzwy  xtgzqlwwuffzevjehgg&i=4&j=0&cmd=guess&guess=+


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours combined


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 11, 2007)

added a bunch


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG, this game is so addicting!!! 
hehe, I've been playing this for a while now, I finally opened all the boxes! now on to filling them all... ugh!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 22, 2007)

So did anyone ever get any further? It's still bugging me that I didn't finish.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 22, 2007)

well, here's what I got...I think I found one or two on top of what we had before. I want to finish this thing!

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2007)

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+

Don't you wish whenever you typed a word it would just place it "anywhere" on the board--- after awhile I just ran out of ideas and typed in anything I could see around me... and later I find out it's in a different square =0


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 14, 2007)

so addictive - got taxi (auto-checkers)


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 14, 2007)

we only need a few more. common specktra.

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG im too tired to look at this right now as ive been up all night moving... but im here to rally for specktra! 

_*COME ON SPECKTRA! *_


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 18, 2007)

Solved the meta puzzle!! - helps being from WI I suppose (that and everything you all did of course).  I got a few more clues - I'm in Korea so the MASH one was pretty easy.  Still a few empties thoughh...

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi?state...=guess&guess=+

which game to pick next?  http://shygypsy.com/az/p.pl


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Eeeep we've almost unlocked all the squares!

Funny Farm

come on Speckrettes!_

 
I got "Hell's Angels"


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_ALL SQUARES UNLOCKED!! I had to use a lot of spell check... specktrettes unite!


Funny Farm_

 
"A" and "F'"

Woo hoo! LOL


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

I found this puzzle a few days ago and my boyfriend and I started a new game... We finished it last night, including the meta puzzle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I see this, I may go into the one above and see what's missing. Mwahahaha...



EDIT: On second thought, here's a link to my completed game: Funny Farm


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

I really can't be bothered with this, i'm too impatient lol i got most of the first square done but meh, it annoys me that i'm so dumb lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I really can't be bothered with this, i'm too impatient lol i got most of the first square done but meh, it annoys me that i'm so dumb lol_

 
It doesn't mean you're dumb! Some of the connexions are really far-fetched. And, keep in mind, it even tells you before you start that no one person is likely to be able to finish it.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I need Funny Farm rehab. This is worse than my impossible quiz addiction.


----------

